# *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? ***



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Please note these kits are on sale for the time being, pricing is as follows:* 
*CTS MKIV 24V Stage 2 (intercooled) - $4,899.00 - 320whp @ 8psi* 
*CTS MKIV 24V Stage 3 (intercooled with head spacer and fuel pump) - $5,299.00 - 400whp @ 18psi 
* 


*Click here for specials on CTS MK4 24V Turbo Kits* 

*Click here to get C2 Motorsports Tuned* 

*Stage 3 MKIV 24V Turbo Hardware Kit Features: * 
*- Precision HP6262 Billet journal bearing turbo (680hp capable) 
- Stainless steel turbo heat shield 
- Thermal coated turbine housing & exhaust manifold 
- CTS 24V Turbo Manifold 
- Precision 39mm Wastegate 
- 3" Stainless Steel Downpipe 
- 9:1 Stainless Steel Head Spacer Kit (with gaskets) 
- Stainless Steel Braided Oil Feed/Drain Kits with all required fittings 
- Inline Fuel Pump Kit & Fuel Filter 
- 3" Turbo Intake Pipe 
- AFE Re-useable Air Filter 
- 4ply Silicone Hoses and Stainless Steel T bolt Clamps 
- High Density Intercooler Core 
- Black Sandtex Powder Coated Intercooler Tubing 
- Spark Plugs, Gaskets, Studs, Nuts, Clamps 
- Bosch Diverter Valve*


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

jesus...


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GRN6IX)*


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Skeil)*

Sweet, so can the Unitronic software allow potential buyers to achieve somewhere close to 571whp on pump gas utilizing the Kinetic hardware?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Sweet, so can the Unitronic software allow potential buyers to achieve somewhere close to 571whp on pump gas utilizing the Kinetic hardware?

The post indicates that Unitronic can tune a Motronic ECU to 571+WHP, and tune cars that trap in the 140MPH range, which is a fary cry from any other tuner.
The kinetic Kit uses a T67 with a P trim, which is basically a 700HP turbo, so making 500HP shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## dhovid (Jul 4, 2005)

In fact, that car did much more power. What you've seen it the video is AWHP numbers at 18psi. Car running over 25psi now. Closer to 1000hp.
Unitronic does great software!







I can see myself in the video


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (dhovid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dhovid* »_In fact, that car did much more power. What you've seen it the video is AWHP numbers at 18psi. Car running over 25psi now. Closer to 1000hp.
Unitronic does great software!







I can see myself in the video









Those guys from DM are crazy! Always have the fastest cars








Another car built by *DM Motorsport* and tuned by *Unitronic* - MK2 R32 ran low 10 seconds @ 140mph











_Modified by Clay @ CTS Turbo at 11:30 AM 10-3-2008_


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_
The post indicates that Unitronic can tune a Motronic ECU to 571+WHP, and tune cars that trap in the 140MPH range, which is a fary cry from any other tuner.
The kinetic Kit uses a T67 with a P trim, which is basically a 700HP turbo, so making 500HP shouldn't be a problem.


any kit details? the kit was mentioned in other threads but not in detail. does it include injectors? what size? harness included? is the kit complete ? (obviously excluding software). 
the devil is in the details.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (c0ntract_thrilla)*

nice pricing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I would also like to know what the kit consists of.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*

Patiently awaiting for a dyno sheet and video for the BDF motor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NastyBrown (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

I would assume that with no software, the kit wouldnt include injectors either.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (NastyBrown)*

the 1.8T kit is HW only.

_Quote, originally posted by *Rinninralf* »_The above pictured basic hardware kit includes the following:
- Rotomaster 50Trim T3/T4 turbocharger (turbo upgrades available)
- 1.8T T3 turbo manifold
- 3" stainless steel O2 housing w/ heat wrap
- Stainless steel turbo heat shield
- 3" inlet pipe Kit with AFE re-useable air filter
- Oil feed / drain kits
- Coolant line relocation Kit
- TiAL 38mm wastegate 
- Gaskets, Studs, Nuts, Clamps
$2,145USD on sale shipped to your door

And the fueling kit consists of.

_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_What about fueling?
- 4 x siemens 630CC injectors
- walbro 255lph inline fuel pump with install kit
$340USD shipped with the purchase of the hardware kit

I would imagine with 2 more injectors it would be another hundred or so.


----------



## dhovid (Jul 4, 2005)

By the way, the car in video DOES NOT have a CTS turbo kit. It's a custom turbo kit and engine build by DM Motorsport. But, it does use a custom unitronic software with 1000cc


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (dhovid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dhovid* »_By the way, the car in video *DOES NOT have a CTS turbo kit*. It's a *custom* turbo kit and engine build by DM Motorsport. But, it does use a *custom* unitronic software with 1000cc

Yes, we are well aware of that. That is why I am patiently waiting for a more accurate performance assessment for the actual results.



_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 10:48 AM 10-3-2008_


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

YES!!! Finally!!! 
Waiting for more Details. Projected HP/TQ numbers for each stg ?
We will be in touch Clay. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (NastyBrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NastyBrown* »_I would assume that with no software, the kit wouldnt include injectors either.

for 3340... I dont want to be guessing. I would like to know. Fueling this thing would be another 1000 + on top of the kit price. ... and there are no numbers or reviews yet.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_the 1.8T kit is HW only.
And the fueling kit consists of.
I would imagine with 2 more injectors it would be another hundred or so.

That info you posted refers to the 1.8T hardware kit, not the 24V or R32 kit.
The car in the video is from DM Motorsport, and that is just an example of the tuning that is available seperately from the hardware kit.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Black Mamba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black Mamba* »_YES!!! Finally!!! 
Waiting for more Details. Projected HP/TQ numbers for each stg ?
We will be in touch Clay. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Thanks Ms. CJ















Details are coming soon enough, have some patience guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_
That info you posted refers to the 1.8T hardware kit, not the 24V or R32 kit.


I know. I even said that is what is included in the 1.8T kit. My point is that the 24v kit will most likely be the same, a hardware kit with fueling sold separately.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_
I know. I even said that is what is included in the 1.8T kit. My point is that the 24v kit will most likely be the same, a hardware kit with fueling sold separately.

You're right: reading skills < your posting skills


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

...500+WHP on the stock bottom end? Hope that's not what you are suggesting lol.
Kinetic's hardware DOES look pretty cool tho. 
It's nice having a choice now between hardware (Kinetic/C2) and Software (C2/Uni) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If VF decides to ever finish anything they start we'd have a THIRD option with their hardware and GIAC's software. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

I would be afraid for my rods at anything over 550wtq


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*

so this wasnt on a 2.8L 24v, this was on a 3.2L?
man, got ma hopes up


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_so this wasnt on a 2.8L 24v, this was on a 3.2L?
man, got ma hopes up

Hardware Kits are available for both. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_so this wasnt on a 2.8L 24v, this was on a 3.2L?
man, got ma hopes up

AFAIK the only thing the cars have in common is who makes the software.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*

point being, they didnt make that power on a BDF motor


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Updated with product info and pricing


----------



## NastyBrown (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

What about BOV/DV?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (NastyBrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NastyBrown* »_What about BOV/DV?

The hardware is setup to run a Diverter Valve, which can be seen in the second picture. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NastyBrown (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

Didnt look close enough. Though that tube into the TIP was PCV. Thanks for the clarification. Sweet kit, BTW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

How much are the fueling kits ?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Black Mamba)*

No fueling from Kinetic... yet...
Only C2 or Unitronic...
Or standalone if you are super-hardcore


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_No fueling from Kinetic... yet...
Only C2 or Unitronic...
Or standalone if you are super-hardcore









hey, if you run into pete or jamie, tell them to drop me an email: [email protected]


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 24valvedGTI at 5:43 PM 1-9-2010_


----------



## Fat Jon (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_










would really like to have a stainless line with some real fittings there so when that axle breaks it doesnt knock the rubber hose off the barb... 
guess you could do that yourself during install, but **** i dont think it should be my responsibility lol


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

is that 320whp at 8psi on the BDF motor?
Can you please post dyno pics for us?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (Fat Jon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fat Jon* »_would really like to have a stainless line with some real fittings there so when that axle breaks it doesnt knock the rubber hose off the barb... 
guess you could do that yourself during install, but **** i dont think it should be my responsibility lol

Kinetic has sold 100s of turbo kits, and they all use these lines. Axles generally don't break at the inplut flange, they brake where the spline goes into your hub. 
If you think having stainless steel braided lines (rubber with braided covering) is going to stop the drain line from being knocked off if your axle breaks at the cup you're mistaken.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

so your saying those hp figures are just a rough guesstimate of what you can expect?
did that car mentioned make that power at 9psi intercooled or non?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_so your saying those hp figures are just a rough guesstimate of what you can expect?
did that car mentioned make that power at 9psi intercooled or non?

The black 24V car was intercooled, it made 327whp @ 9psi. Kinetic doesn't offer a non-intercooled kit for these cars, the compression ratios are too high to make it worth while.
I'm not sure if you thought that number was in reference to a non-intercooled setup, but 327whp on a non-intercooled kit would be totally unbelievable.


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_A t-67 + tial 38 = a high chance of boost creap on a vr??????

dude your ****in stupid

i don't know why everyone always thinks that. I have seen many cars pushing high horse power running 38mm waste gates. The waste gate can keep up. 
People just need to learn to shut there mouths sometime. People have complained for a long time for companies to come out with a kit for a 24v. The CTS guys came up with something reasonable for a good price and then all you people do on here is bash and complain that you would build it another way. If you don't ****in like it build your own kit. The more people bash the more companies are not gonna wanna do **** for you.
Im also sure if you called CTS and you wanted some extra stuff or some part to be different they would do whatever they could to accommodate your needs.



_Modified by hiatussk8rs at 6:23 PM 10-4-2008_


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hiatussk8rs* »_
dude your ****in stupid

i don't know why everyone always thinks that. I have seen many cars pushing high horse power running 38mm waste gates. The waste gate can keep up. 
People just need to learn to shut there mouths sometime. People have complained for a long time for companies to come out with a kit for a 24v. The CTS guys came up with something reasonable for a good price and then all you people do on here is bash and complain that you would build it another way. If you don't ****in like it build your own kit. The more people bash the more companies are not gonna wanna do **** for you.
Im also sure if you called CTS and you wanted some extra stuff or some part to be different they would do whatever they could to accommodate your needs.


pretty sure that's why he has a c2 kit..but whatever.








kit looks cool, if i hadn't picked up a kit cheap already i would have done this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_
pretty sure that's why he has a c2 kit..but whatever.








kit looks cool, if i hadn't picked up a kit cheap already i would have done this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks guys


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1_slow_mk3* »_
















Not bad for non intercooled. 

C2 Stage 1










_Modified by 24ValveGLI at 10:35 AM 10-5-2008_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_









Ouch!


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_











_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_









Ya rly, you could always run C2 software with this hardware. Like I said, the HP figures are going to depend on the software you choose.
I'm not going to question anyones dyno figures, but Kinetic tends to advertise more conservative horespower figures, and I wouldn't feel comfortable making 325+whp on a non intercooled setup unless I was running water meth, because I want my pistons to stay in one piece.








You guys better watch out otherwise we will be sponsoring your forum


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

How many times is this kit going to be released by other companies. In every thread started about this turbo kit the forum users just get on here and argue about the lack of quality and dyno number produced by the kit in the pictures shown. The first thread we saw about this kit was from the owner of the car. That thread has been black holed b/c It can not be found. If anyone has it on their watched topics check for me. Here are the other thread that have been on here about it.
This one from Devin @ Kinetic : http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3893327
You'll notice that the same pictures you posted were posted here telling us that what was shown was not a production quality kit.
Please help us out and get with Kinetic to provide us with some production quality photos and some dyno numbers with the Unitronic software.


_Modified by BakBer at 12:25 PM 10/5/2008_


----------



## NastyBrown (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BakBer)*

Thing to keep in mind about that dyno sheet is that was with boost creeping to 13 psi. And it was a Florida dyno.







Also, Kinetic has been producing turbo kits for quite some time and I would assume that they probably know a little more about this kind of stuff than most of us.


_Modified by NastyBrown at 9:59 AM 10-5-2008_


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_How many times is this kit going to be released by other companies. In every thread started about this turbo kit the forum users just get on here and argue about the lack of quality and dyno number produced by the kit in the pictures shown. The first thread we saw about this kit was from the owner of the car. That thread has been black holed b/c It can not be found. If anyone has it on their watched topics check for me. Here are the other threads that have been on here about it.
This one from Devin @ Kinetic : http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3893327
You'll notice that the same pictures you posted were posted here telling us that what was shown was not a production quality kit.
Here is another from [email protected] : http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3681397
Please help us out and get with Kinetic to provide us with some production quality photos and some dyno numbers with the Unitronic software.


The kits are in production, complete kit pictures will come out whenever Kinetic decides to take them, they are notoriously slow as you have seen by the posts. At this moment half the guys @ the shop are on they way to a Eurotuner event in California. 

Why would Kinetic provide dyno figures for a kit that is hardware only? This is a hardware only kit, the hardware has made 327whp with tuner X intercooled @ 9psi. I don't see how anyone could have hard time believing the figures we posted if a non intercooled can make that using a smaller turbo. You could pair this kit with whatever software you choose... C2 Software, Unitronic Software, EIP software







no software, SEM, this kit only includes hardware. If someone wants unitronic software then we can provide them with that. 

I'm not sure how a half priced labor thread from 1552 is related to this thread with pictures and specifics, it sure didn't look like he had anything to say aside from "cheap labour". Also, Devin does not work at Kinetic anymore, and hasn't for some months. Kinetic has a very limitted sales staff to provide answers, but I am in contact with the owner on a daily basis, so you'll just have to bear with me.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_
Why would Kinetic provide dyno figures for a kit that is hardware only? This is a hardware only kit, the hardware has made 327whp with tuner X intercooled @ 9psi. *I don't see how anyone could have hard time believing the figures we posted if a non intercooled can make that using a smaller turbo.* You could pair this kit with whatever software you choose... C2 Software, Unitronic Software, EIP software







no software, SEM, this kit only includes hardware. If someone wants unitronic software then we can provide them with that. 

*I'm not sure how a half priced labor thread from 1552 is related to this thread with pictures and specifics, it sure didn't look like he had anything to say aside from "cheap labour"*. Also, Devin does not work at Kinetic anymore, and hasn't for some months. Kinetic has a very limitted sales staff to provide answers, but I am in contact with the owner on a daily basis, so you'll just have to bear with me.










I do believe it made that power..and you're right about the 1552 thread. It's early for me. I edited my post. We are here to bear with you. After the ETGP some new pictures would be nice.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (NastyBrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NastyBrown* »_Thing to keep in mind about that dyno sheet is that was with boost creeping to 13 psi. And it was a Florida dyno.







Also, Kinetic has been producing turbo kits for quite some time and I would assume that they probably know a little more about this kind of stuff than most of us.

_Modified by NastyBrown at 9:59 AM 10-5-2008_

also on a dyno dynamics which reads a bit lower than dynojets.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KineticMotorsport)*

No need for multiple usernames, it's all about being open, upfront, and honest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I got your cast iron manifold stickied for when I go stage II and bigger snail http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 11:58 AM 10-5-2008_


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_No need for multiple usernames, it's all about being open, upfront, and honest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I got your cast iron manifold stickied for when I go stage II and bigger snail http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










If I wasn't any of those things, I wouldn't have been on vortex selling turbos, kits and FI products for so long or have the reputation I have.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_hmm...pretty unbelievable huh?

Sorry, not everyone wants to have their motor in pieces, most guys I know like to drive their cars, not let them sit in pieces. Rebuilding motors isn't what I call fun.
We can all see that someone made 320+whp @ 13psi non intercooled, do you think thats safe on a daily basis? How is your car running? 1st engine? 2nd? or 3rd?

_Quote, originally posted by *NastyBrown* »_Thing to keep in mind about that dyno sheet is that was with boost creeping to 13 psi. And it was a Florida dyno.







Also, Kinetic has been producing turbo kits for quite some time and I would assume that they probably know a little more about this kind of stuff than most of us.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_hmm...pretty unbelievable huh?

Unbelieveable, not anymore, but certainly a bad idea, and running those boost levels is not recommended by anyone that makes turbo kits for 24Vs, unless longevity and reliability isnt important.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_never said it was safe...but unbelievable? 
actually its the 1st motor, just rebuilt, thanks to a wonderful machine shop named Alamo in Dallas Texas. All i can say is i will never take it to them again, nor anyone else other than BakBer...
My car is Precision Intercooled...personally i think not running an intercooler of some sort is redonculous...

I thought you spun a rod bearing on motor #2? I think you're right as far as the intercooler goes, I've seen enough EIP cars with blown motors.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_
I thought you spun a rod bearing on motor #2? I think you're right as far as the intercooler goes, I've seen enough EIP cars with blown motors.

Im sure youve talked to bakber about this








spun rod bearing was 1000 miles after i had the motor fully built. After it spun we tried to fix the crank, but to no avail, it failed and spun the rod bearing again. After that happened we just decided to tear it all down and start over. We didnt need to actually ever build the motor the first time, just kinda decided to since i had the money


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_
Im sure youve talked to bakber about this








spun rod bearing was 1000 miles after i had the motor fully built. After it spun we tried to fix the crank, but to no avail, it failed and spun the rod bearing again. After that happened we just decided to tear it all down and start over. We didnt need to actually ever build the motor the first time, just kinda decided to since i had the money

I did, and a few other people














just bustin your balls boss http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

So why not release the kit under the Kinetic brandname? Why do it through a one-off subsidiary like CTS turbo?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_So why not release the kit under the Kinetic brandname? Why do it through a one-off subsidiary like CTS turbo? 

Maybe you should re-read the first post, and this link:
http://www.ctsturbo.com/catalo....html
I don't work for Kinetic, I'm a distributor, we distribute various parts, and kits including Kinetic, ATP etc.

_Quote »_
Well, some people may be interested in the the Kinetic 24V & R32 turbo kits. If you're interested, and have some questions I can provide you with some answers. At this time only Hardware Kits are ready for sale (pricing below). However, at this time Kinetic is not ready to include a software solution...

McDonalds sells Coke at their stores right? They don't make Coke though... kind of the same thing here


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_
Maybe you should re-read the first post, and this link:
http://www.ctsturbo.com/catalo....html
I don't work for Kinetic, I'm a distributor, we distribute various parts, and kits including Kinetic, ATP etc.
McDonalds sells Coke at their stores right? They don't make Coke though... kind of the same thing here









Thanks for the Business 101, I think I got that down. 
Again, if you are Kinetic, with your multiple screen names, why not have this on the Kinetic webpage as well? 
I see the other turbo kits on their website, all except the 24v, which Kinetic (or you?







) have announced was already in developlment and one of your test car customers even leaked it out ahead of the typical Kinentic R&D policy of 6-months. 
Or did I answer my own question right there? Basically you guys don't want to incur the liability yet want to capitalize on the 24v turbo market before it fizzles? 
Hence the reason why you wanted to quickly get the hardware out, versus the complete package like previous Kinetic setups? 
Again, let me rephrase my question, why would Kinetic allow you (the distributor) to release a turbo kit w/o software and fueling?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Thanks for the Business 101, I think I got that down. 
Again, if you are Kinetic, with your multiple screen names, why not have this on the Kinetic webpage as well? 
*Your Business 101 answer was in the first post of the thread, if you read the thread why ask the question? I'm not Kinetic, however I WAS the sales manager there for 2 years, and I help them on the forums.*

I see the other turbo kits on their website, all except the 24v, which Kinetic (or you?







) have announced was already in developlment and one of your test car customers even leaked it out ahead of the typical Kinentic R&D policy of 6-months. 
*Yes, they are on my site not theirs, because they have a limitted sales staff, and they haven't had a chance to take pictures and put the kit up. I received an email from the owner saying that the kits are in production and after placing an order there is a 1 week lead time to ship.*

Or did I answer my own question right there? Basically you guys don't want to incur the liability yet want to capitalize on the 24v turbo market before it fizzles? 

*I don't know what liability you're talking about, the kits are in production, if they didnt think the kits would sell they wouldn't build them, business 101 class 2.*

Hence the reason why you wanted to quickly get the hardware out, versus the complete package like previous Kinetic setups? 

*Kinetic offers hardware kits for the 1.8T and has done for some months, just like ATP does, whats wrong with having a hardware kit? Why limit yourself to selling a complete kit with software if someone doesn't want to use the software in the kit?*

Again, let me rephrase my question, why would Kinetic allow you (the distributor) to release a turbo kit w/o software and fueling?
*Please see previous reply and business 101 class 2 again*

Hopefully that answers your questions for now


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

Appreciate the effort you've gone through to really answer these questions. 
I guess I need to go back to school and learn Business 101


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Appreciate the effort you've gone through to really answer these questions. 
I guess I need to go back to school and learn Business 101

Don't worry about going back to school, I can help you out, I've got a degree in Finance, and another one in Accounting, I can help you out. But if you think I'm missing something or if anyone is not sure post up here, or drop me an IM. I'm not trying to hide anything porkchip boy.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_
Don't worry about going back to school, I can help you out, I've got a degree in Finance, and another one in Accounting, 

I work at a Hedge Fund http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
I work at a Hedge Fund http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Then you don't need business 101 classes, my appologies







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Im working on my business degree...30 more hours


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

PM sent


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Less bickering boys, more info/details on Turbo kits!


----------



## Fat Jon (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_
Kinetic has sold 100s of turbo kits, and they all use these lines. Axles generally don't break at the inplut flange, they brake where the spline goes into your hub. 
If you think having stainless steel braided lines (rubber with braided covering) is going to stop the drain line from being knocked off if your axle breaks at the cup you're mistaken.

tell that to the 3 axles i broke at that flange using drag radials and nitrous...








just a reccomendation... im sure most people wont be launching their FWD turbo cars... these kits seem to be more for the 60-roll club... 
im just saying that if i wanted to complicate my broken axle problem with a locked up motor due to no oil, i would proably keep that that way. lol


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (Fat Jon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fat Jon* »_
tell that to the 3 axles i broke at that flange using drag radials and nitrous...








just a reccomendation... im sure most people wont be launching their FWD turbo cars... these kits seem to be more for the 60-roll club... 
im just saying that if i wanted to complicate my broken axle problem with a locked up motor due to no oil, i would proably keep that that way. lol

I have never heard or seen an axle break and knock off an oil drain line in all my years, i'll mention that to the guys at Kinetic though.
I don't know how far you can drive with no broken axle, people generally shut the car down anyway because it doesnt drive with broken axles. It would take a while for all the oil to drain out too, because where the oil drains into the pan is above the oil level otherwise it wouldn't gravity drain.
your idea has been noted though Fat Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

pricing update coming today


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

This thread is giving me a headache









half the people ripping on this product have their own turbo setups already... and seem to have no interest in this product outside of discrediting it.

Second I think that this Hardware only kit is a great idea, it allows a greater flexibitlity for customers who might not want a generic tune. Go standalone, or have a chip shop custom tune for you. What could be better than that. Half the tuenrs on here complain that c2 offers a blanket tune and they don't like that. Well this is a great opportunity to get a bigger turbo from a reputable company and have it custom tuned.
Be thankful that someone sees fit to produce a decent kit that has all the hard work done. The BIG things for turbo projects are always the manifolds and turbo location, after that everything is fairly generic, Turbos are almost always outsourced IE Garret, so are injectors, harnesses, WG, BOV , oil lines and etc. Its not like Kinetic made everything from scratch. They developed and made the manifolds, flanges down pipes and the parts for our particular application. the rest they sourced for what would be appropriate for a good product within the space and price requirements. Its that simple. I do not see how this kit can be any less reliable than any other kit on the market. T3 flange aside... this kit should be able to blow to 320+ HP easy, without even working hard.
finally, I like this business strategy, If anything I think this makes the company more competitive within a NICHE MARKET.

Finally I hate to break it to everyone but there is no liability on any tuners behalf if they sell you a kit, and you bunk your motor.
retail is a tricky business







although I did LOL at the explanation of mc D's selling coke but not making it. good response.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (c0ntract_thrilla)*

Thanks guys, new pricing and further details will be up in the next few hours, watch for the edited post with parts listing.


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (c0ntract_thrilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c0ntract_thrilla* »_This thread is giving me a headache









half the people ripping on this product have their own turbo setups already... and seem to have no interest in this product outside of discrediting it.

Second I think that this Hardware only kit is a great idea, it allows a greater flexibitlity for customers who might not want a generic tune. Go standalone, or have a chip shop custom tune for you. What could be better than that. Half the tuenrs on here complain that c2 offers a blanket tune and they don't like that. Well this is a great opportunity to get a bigger turbo from a reputable company and have it custom tuned.
Be thankful that someone sees fit to produce a decent kit that has all the hard work done. The BIG things for turbo projects are always the manifolds and turbo location, after that everything is fairly generic, Turbos are almost always outsourced IE Garret, so are injectors, harnesses, WG, BOV , oil lines and etc. Its not like Kinetic made everything from scratch. They developed and made the manifolds, flanges down pipes and the parts for our particular application. the rest they sourced for what would be appropriate for a good product within the space and price requirements. Its that simple. I do not see how this kit can be any less reliable than any other kit on the market. T3 flange aside... this kit should be able to blow to 320+ HP easy, without even working hard.
finally, I like this business strategy, If anything I think this makes the company more competitive within a NICHE MARKET.

Finally I hate to break it to everyone but there is no liability on any tuners behalf if they sell you a kit, and you bunk your motor.
retail is a tricky business 







although I did LOL at the explanation of mc D's selling coke but not making it. good response.



I agree 100% http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Houston24V (Jun 24, 2007)

So for $250 more you get 100 more hp @ 18 PSI.... If anyone gets stage 2 IMO of course your an idiot. Nice looking set up..


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Houston24V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Houston24V* »_So for $250 more you get 100 more hp @ 18 PSI.... If anyone gets stage 2 IMO of course your an idiot. Nice looking set up..

labor cost.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (Houston24V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Houston24V* »_So for $250 more you get 100 more hp @ 18 PSI.... If anyone gets stage 2 IMO of course your an idiot. Nice looking set up..

Doing a hg spacer is a pita and it's listed at at least 10hrs of labor


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

Hey guys, pricing on page 1 has been updated (lowered), product info on the website has also been updated.









* Click Here to visit MKIV 24V VR6 section of CTS Turbo *


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*









good pricing for a kit, all bs aside in this thread.


----------



## Fat Jon (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_
I have never heard or seen an axle break and knock off an oil drain line in all my years, i'll mention that to the guys at Kinetic though.


in all your years of turbocharging 24v's ? Or just any car that wraps the oil drain from the turbo around a peice of the driveline that breaks ??
Just checking.

_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_I don't know how far you can drive with no broken axle, people generally shut the car down anyway because it doesnt drive with broken axles.

I live in florida... i'd sit with the car on in the A/C waiting for the tow truck... Just saying.

_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_It would take a while for all the oil to drain out too, because where the oil drains into the pan is above the oil level otherwise it wouldn't gravity drain.

So the turbocharger that the engine is pumping pressurized oil into is mounted below the oil pan ????!?!?! I'm not really sure what you are trying to say here ??? LOL
What size is the restrictor on that feed line ?
Tell me that, and I can tell you roughly how long it will take to drain the ~6 quarts of oil in that engine with it idling at ~40psi oil pressure.

_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_your idea has been noted though Fat Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I mean seriously... if someone isn't going to buy your, *ahem* sorry Kenetic's, kit because of a silly thing like that, they weren't going to buy it in the first place... just giving my 2 cents since i dont like having to rebuild engines because of stupid oversights made either because someone "didnt think it would matter" or to save a couple bucks on a piece of stainless line and some fittings ... whatever the case may be... and since you are fashioning this kit with Unitronic software for people to buy, I was just suggesting that perhaps you would also like to fashion an upgraded part that could lead to catastrophic engine failure.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (Fat Jon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fat Jon* »_
in all your years of turbocharging 24v's ? Or just any car that wraps the oil drain from the turbo around a peice of the driveline that breaks ??
Just checking.
*Fat Jon, you really need to spend more time thinking and less time writing. Of all the VW FWD VR6 turbo cars I have seen, built, been a part of, and driven I have never heard of an axle breaking and knocking the oil drain line off. *

So the turbocharger that the engine is pumping pressurized oil into is mounted below the oil pan ????!?!?! I'm not really sure what you are trying to say here ??? LOL
What size is the restrictor on that feed line ?

*The hole in the restrictor is 0.035". If the oil drain hose is knocked off while doing burnouts with NOS like you mentioned, and you're stupid enough to keep the car running when the OIL WARNING LIGHT FLASHES AND BEEPS you probably deserve to have your engine sieze.*

Tell me that, and I can tell you roughly how long it will take to drain the ~6 quarts of oil in that engine with it idling at ~40psi oil pressure.

*Like I said, its 0.035" How long would you watch the oil warning light flash and beep for before you would shut down your engine?*

I mean seriously... if someone isn't going to buy your, *ahem* sorry Kenetic's, kit because of a silly thing like that, they weren't going to buy it in the first place... just giving my 2 cents since i dont like having to rebuild engines because of stupid oversights made either because someone "didnt think it would matter" or to save a couple bucks on a piece of stainless line and some fittings ... whatever the case may be... and since you are fashioning this kit with Unitronic software for people to buy, I was just suggesting that perhaps you would also like to fashion an upgraded part that could lead to catastrophic engine failure.
*Fat Jon, although I think you have a good idea, but of the 100's of turbo kits that have been sold by Kinetic, none have had an axle break and knock off the oil drain line.
In fact this thread was updated about 12 hours ago, with a link to the hardware kit on the CTS Turbo website, and you'll be happy to know that the finalized kit includes a stainless steel braided drain.
Thanks Fat Jon, if you'd like to order one let me know, "bottles are for babys, real men like to get blown"







*



http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by Clay @ CTS Turbo at 8:38 AM 10-8-2008_


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

bahahahahahaha


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_
"bottles are for babys, real men like to get blown"


That definitely doesnt apply to women.








Price makes a bit more sense now. Thx for the update Clay. 
Now lets see some pics of the final product.


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

Kit looks decent, is there anyway you guys would swap parts into and out of this kit for extra $$? I probably would have more faith in Garret. I took a look at the Rotomaster site, and they seem to be decent, but Garret has a lot of pedigree and its hard to argue with that. That Kinetic mani looks sick.
Also will kinetics be offering a T4 flange manifold? or is T3 all thats in production?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (c0ntract_thrilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c0ntract_thrilla* »_Kit looks decent, is there anyway you guys would swap parts into and out of this kit for extra $$? I probably would have more faith in Garret. I took a look at the Rotomaster site, and they seem to be decent, but Garret has a lot of pedigree and its hard to argue with that. That Kinetic mani looks sick.
Also will kinetics be offering a T4 flange manifold? or is T3 all thats in production?


That shouldn't be a problem, I think it is only T3 flanged, but I will talk to the Kinetic guys when they come back from the Eurotuner GP, apparently today is the track evet.
Roto turbos have been used in Kinetic Turbo Kits for years now, but they primarily make industrial turbos, some of which are used by the US Army. They have been getting into the automotive business slowly, they are prototyping a new ball bearing design now. As you can imagine the market for OEM replacement turbos for trucks/machinery ie: caterpilar, komatsu, cummins is larger than the market for us Automotive guys.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

Let's keep the discussion to facts, not waist size, please. If you're going to dispute something about the kit, do so in a constructive manner.


----------



## Fat Jon (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_
In fact this thread was updated about 12 hours ago, with a link to the hardware kit on the CTS Turbo website, and you'll be happy to know that the finalized kit includes a stainless steel braided drain.


Ok, so obviously someone with more power over the kit than you, thought it was a good idea, guess i can't be too stupid. LOL
Best of luck selling it!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (Fat Jon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fat Jon* »_
Ok, so obviously someone with more power over the kit than you, thought it was a good idea, guess i can't be too stupid. LOL
Best of luck selling it!


That's right Jon, McDonalds sells Coke, but they don't change the recipe of Coke. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Let me know if you want to pick up a kit







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

Rubber, braided, either way, the setup pictured for the return just looks, rushed or unfinished. .02
I will say Ive snapped an inner joint on the drivers side without slicks or even a prepped track


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Rubber, braided, either way, the setup pictured for the return just looks, rushed or unfinished. .02
I will say Ive snapped an inner joint on the drivers side without slicks or even a prepped track










Finalized kit will have stainless steel braided http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_

Finalized kit will have stainless steel braided http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Good "judgement" call guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3341424


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Good "judgement" call guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You can thank Fat Jon, if it was up to me, I would use stainless steel braided lines all the time, but thankfully the guys @ kinetic have seen the light.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I love your bumping skills John


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (Rippinralf)*

Nice to see you still around clay. I used to ask for you at kinetic when ordering for our shop. Then I heard your were gone and was disapointed.
Bump for a good salesman.

By the way kit looks good love the fitment of the turbo over the cramped C2 kit. Easy acces to the wastegate if the gasket goes also.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_Nice to see you still around clay. I used to ask for you at kinetic when ordering for our shop. Then I heard your were gone and was disapointed.
Bump for a good salesman.

By the way kit looks good love the fitment of the turbo over the cramped C2 kit. Easy acces to the wastegate if the gasket goes also.

Thanks! I wasn't sure if it was lord of the rings, then i was like ya, those guys are the only ones I know from Dallas, and i didn't put LOTR in your sig together haha.
Thanks Jon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI 20th AE #1421 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

dumb question but can the stage 3 kit make well over 400hp? i mean a 700 hp capable turbo making 400







you know what i mean
also how reliable would you rate this kit next to others?


----------



## NastyBrown (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (GTI 20th AE #1421)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI 20th AE #1421* »_dumb question but can the stage 3 kit make well over 400hp? i mean a 700 hp capable turbo making 400







you know what i mean
also how reliable would you rate this kit next to others?

There are many other things that have to be taken into consideration. A stock 24v motor would not be able to handle 700 horsepower. I am positive that with the proper fueling, more boost, and a built motor, the kit could make well over 400hp. The kit really doesn't have _as much_ to do with it as most would think. It is, after all, basically an air compressor and some pipes. Put this stuff on a built 3.0l with some serious fueling and you could most likely make 600+whp all day long. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (GTI 20th AE #1421)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI 20th AE #1421* »_i mean a 700 hp capable turbo making 400









b/c the rotomaster turbo that comes with this kit has a T3 turbine, not a T4. A T67 with a .84 T4 hotside flows approx. 75 lb/min which would be more indicative to the 700 hp you mentioned. 
Regardless, the stock intake manifold would limit the amount of boost you could run anyway (generally less than 1bar) and hence why the T3 is more appropriate for this turbo kit. 
Step up to a SRI and your capability to run the amount of boost would increase dramatically, which would improve your whp capability as well. 



_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 5:24 PM 10-15-2008_


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
b/c the rotomaster turbo that comes with this kit has a T3 turbine, not a T4. A T67 with a .84 T4 hotside flows approx. 75 lb/min which would be more indicative to the 700 hp you mentioned. 
Irregardless, the stock intake manifold would limit the amount of boost you could run anyway (generally less than 1bar) and hence why the T3 is more appropriate for this turbo kit. 
Step up to a SRI and your capability to run the amount of boost would increase dramatically, which would improve your whp capability as well. 



http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silverbullit03 (Oct 17, 2008)

hey im new to vw i own a 2003 jetta gli... i was wondering were should i start out performance wise...


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (silverbullit03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverbullit03* »_hey im new to vw i own a 2003 jetta gli... i was wondering were should i start out performance wise...

Kinda of the wrong thread to ask that I would think.
If your looking to do 300whp+ then Turbo Kit is the answer.


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (silverbullit03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverbullit03* »_hey im new to vw i own a 2003 jetta gli... i was wondering were should i start out performance wise...


----------



## NastyBrown (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (silverbullit03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverbullit03* »_hey im new to vw i own a 2003 jetta gli... i was wondering were should i start out performance wise...

This is for you.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (NastyBrown)*

Give the guy some credit, he dosn't mess around. Get's straight to the point, you know what I mean?


----------



## GTI 20th AE #1421 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

would you guys say that this kit is more reliable then the EIP kit and how does it perform on a daily driver? (im not bashing on EIP)


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (GTI 20th AE #1421)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI 20th AE #1421* »_would you guys say that this kit is more reliable then the EIP kit and how does it perform on a daily driver? (im not bashing on EIP)

EIP (Cough)


----------



## NastyBrown (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

The EIP kit is perfectly reliable. The software/fueling seems to be where the problem was. The real issue lied in the fact that EIP did not take proper action to fix problems for customers that they themselves (EIP) had caused. The hardware is actually pretty well made. The C2 hardware is actually pretty much identical to that of EIP.


----------



## GTI 20th AE #1421 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (NastyBrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NastyBrown* »_The EIP kit is perfectly reliable. The software/fueling seems to be where the problem was. The real issue lied in the fact that EIP did not take proper action to fix problems for customers that they themselves (EIP) had caused. The hardware is actually pretty well made. The C2 hardware is actually pretty much identical to that of EIP.

so for the money if you could afford either kit which one would be better?? EIP kit or Kinetic kit?


----------



## NastyBrown (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (GTI 20th AE #1421)*

Considering the fact that EIP no longer produces a kit, the Kinetic one. I have a used EIP kit (with unitronic software) and it is great. The Kinetic mani's mounting position allows for a bigger turbo, but is T3. I, personally, would prefer a T04 flange. It should be a great kit. Once you add software/fueling, it will cost about the same as C2, but you can choose whatever software you want. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI 20th AE #1421 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (NastyBrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NastyBrown* »_Considering the fact that EIP no longer produces a kit, the Kinetic one. I have a used EIP kit (with unitronic software) and it is great. The Kinetic mani's mounting position allows for a bigger turbo, but is T3. I, personally, would prefer a T04 flange. It should be a great kit. Once you add software/fueling, it will cost about the same as C2, but you can choose whatever software you want. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

so the turbo the comes with the Kinetic is a T3, correct? because i have been looking at kits, but the turbo i would like to use, personally, is the Garrett GT35 on the 24v VR. is the turbo that comes in the kinetic kit larger or smaller that the GT35??


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (GTI 20th AE #1421)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI 20th AE #1421* »_
so the turbo the comes with the Kinetic is a T3, correct? because i have been looking at kits, but the turbo i would like to use, personally, is the Garrett GT35 on the 24v VR. is the turbo that comes in the kinetic kit larger or smaller that the GT35?? 

if it was Garret it would be larger as in higher CFM's
T67 in t4 is 75 lbs a min, a Gt3582r is 60 lbs a min, the T61 is a Gt35/40 and its 65lbs its got a T4 as well, there are a lot of GT35 variations but most are T3.... the ball bearings are a benefit though.

oh and as Porkchop mentioned, the Rotomaster T67 is T3 flange which means it will flow less than the advertised 75lbs a min. We don't have actual flow numbers yet, but hopefully some geek will find them


----------



## NastyBrown (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (GTI 20th AE #1421)*

GT35 is usually T3 flange. The kinetic manifold would work fine. I would take the 35R, personally, over the T67. I am sure that you could talk to Clay and get a GT35R with the kit instead of the T67. Just will cost more. I wanna get a turbo like the one SLEEPYDUB has. Looks to be a GT35R with a T4 housing. Pretty pimp sh*t.


_Modified by NastyBrown at 5:58 PM 10-17-2008_


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (c0ntract_thrilla)*

PS 

T3 is not a curse, the big difference between T3 and T4 is the housing in a T4 is bigger and it can handle higher flow rates. There are a ton of benefits to this, the biggest is that it has more potential for higher HP numbers and will work less hard to produce current (air). 
Ultimately you need to decide on your goal, if you are going to be satisfied with 400hp ... you can settle with a T3. As with anything, being goal oriented will help you with all your decisions.
personally, I like the C2 kit as I think the T04E they supply is a decent choice (for the base kit) and the T4 flange provides a turbo system that will be fairly safe even with higher numbers because the turbo theoreticly will not have to work as hard to generate the same amount of power as a similar sized T3 cartrige.
From what I have read the best performance comes from hybrid turbos with T4 intake and T3 exhaust... I have still yet to find the benefits of the T3 side, still looking.
I am in no way a turbo expert, and there is lots of conflicting information and personal bias. But its not always bad to have a T3 flange...


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (NastyBrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NastyBrown* »_GT35 is usually T3 flange. The kinetic manifold would work fine. I would take the 35R, personally, over the T67. I am sure that you could talk to Clay and get a GT35R with the kit instead of the T67. Just will cost more. I wanna get a turbo like the one SLEEPYDUB has. Looks to be a GT35R with a T4 housing. Pretty pimp sh*t.

_Modified by NastyBrown at 5:58 PM 10-17-2008_

Is that a T61? the Blowzilla LOL? or is it one of those rare options seldom seen in the Gt3582R? (I know garret has a few opions in T4 for the GT35R)


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (c0ntract_thrilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NastyBrown* »_Considering the fact that EIP no longer produces a kit, the Kinetic one. I have a used EIP kit (with unitronic software) and it is great. The Kinetic mani's mounting position allows for a bigger turbo, but is T3. I, personally, would prefer a T04 flange. It should be a great kit. Once you add software/fueling, it will cost about the same as C2, but you can choose whatever software you want. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The Kinetic manifold is a T3 flanged manifold, thats right. I would prefer a T4 flange, but the T3 flange is fine for most people.


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI 20th AE #1421* »_
so the turbo the comes with the Kinetic is a T3, correct? because i have been looking at kits, but the turbo i would like to use, personally, is the Garrett GT35 on the 24v VR. is the turbo that comes in the kinetic kit larger or smaller that the GT35?? 

The manifold has a T3 flange, so any turbo with a T3 flange will bolt up. The turbo that comes in the kit is a T67 with a P trim, machined to fit in an 82ar T3 housing, it still has the big boy P trim turbine wheel found on all other T67 turbos. The T67 is larger than the GT35R, and is rated for about 1-150 more HP than a GT35R.


_Quote, originally posted by *NastyBrown* »_GT35 is usually T3 flange. The kinetic manifold would work fine. I would take the 35R, personally, over the T67. I am sure that you could talk to Clay and get a GT35R with the kit instead of the T67. Just will cost more. I wanna get a turbo like the one SLEEPYDUB has. Looks to be a GT35R with a T4 housing. Pretty pimp sh*t.

The GT35R will spool faster for sure, but the T67 pulls like a raped ape, even more so than a GT35R, and it will still spool nicely because of the medium sized turbine housing. Jake/SLEEPYDUB has a sweet setup for sure, he just needs to take it easy on the shopping carts.


_Quote, originally posted by *c0ntract_thrilla* »_PS 
T3 is not a curse, the big difference between T3 and T4 is the housing in a T4 is bigger and it can handle higher flow rates. There are a ton of benefits to this, the biggest is that it has more potential for higher HP numbers and will work less hard to produce current (air). 
Ultimately you need to decide on your goal, if you are going to be satisfied with 400hp ... you can settle with a T3. As with anything, being goal oriented will help you with all your decisions.
I am in no way a turbo expert, and there is lots of conflicting information and personal bias. But its not always bad to have a T3 flange... 

There is actually a T3 flanged T67 producing 700+WHP on a 1.8T right now. I believe he also has a P trim turbine wheel, so the turbo in this kit is no slouch, it will and has produced 450HP (~420fwhp) on a .:R32 @ 15PSI on the Kinetic dyno.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (c0ntract_thrilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c0ntract_thrilla* »_
Is that a T61? the Blowzilla LOL? or is it one of those rare options seldom seen in the Gt3582R? (I know garret has a few opions in T4 for the GT35R)

Actually the GT35Rs can come with a T4 flange too, but they normally come with a .63, .82, 1.06ar T3 flanged turbine housings. The blowzilla is also available in T3 flange and T4 flange, and as you probably know they are journal bearing turbos, they generally have a P trim turbine wheel and the 61/82mm compressor wheel from the GT35R.
For the GT35R, a 58ar on-center is available and a .58 and .68 tangential used to be available, not certain if it is still. However, these were special order housings.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_
Actually the GT35Rs can come with a T4 flange too, but they normally come with a .63, .82, 1.06ar T3 flanged turbine housings. The blowzilla is also available in T3 flange and T4 flange, and as you probably know they are journal bearing turbos, they generally have a P trim turbine wheel and the 61/82mm compressor wheel from the GT35R.
For the GT35R, a 58ar on-center is available and a .58 and .68 tangential used to be available, not certain if it is still. However, these were special order housings.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


oh I am aware of the T4 flanged GT35's 
My whole point is that a T3 cartridge can meet the needs of most tuners. T4 has its beenefits but obviously a t4 will work less hard to produce similar amounts of power. I dont doubt that there are High HP apps running the T67, its a big turbo. the whole point of what porkchopboy and a few others are making is that T4 ultimately will be the required component to make massive power. And it will be safer


----------



## NastyBrown (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (c0ntract_thrilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c0ntract_thrilla* »_
Is that a T61? the Blowzilla LOL? or is it one of those rare options seldom seen in the Gt3582R? (I know garret has a few opions in T4 for the GT35R)

I think SLEEPYDUB'S is a Precision turbo.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

I love how the biggest concern is a t3 hotside on the turbo. If you want more of a hot side just ask for the 1.06 t3 which can make over 500 easy. I don't know how many people actually know what a t3 can do. Anything bigger and you guys would complain about spool lol.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (NastyBrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NastyBrown* »_
I think SLEEPYDUB'S is a Precision turbo. 


Really I thought it was a garrett with an s housing.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (NastyBrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c0ntract_thrilla* »_
oh I am aware of the T4 flanged GT35's 
My whole point is that a T3 cartridge can meet the needs of most tuners. T4 has its beenefits but obviously a t4 will work less hard to produce similar amounts of power. I dont doubt that there are High HP apps running the T67, its a big turbo. the whole point of what porkchopboy and a few others are making is that T4 ultimately will be the required component to make massive power. And it will be safer

I figured you were, I misread your initial post, that was my fault. I agree 100% with what you said. Some people are even crazy enough to use a T6 flange, they are commonly found on industrial applications, but some of the big power supras and others run them too.










_Quote, originally posted by *NastyBrown* »_
I think SLEEPYDUB'S is a Precision turbo. 


Precision is a Garrett Retail Distributor, which is one step down from a Performance distributor in the Garrett hierarchy. They cast their own Compressor and Turbine housings, which they bolt around a Garrett GT3582R cartridge 714568-5005 (part #). They are nice housings though, and that is a great turbo that SLEEPYDUB has.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_
Really I thought it was a garrett with an s housing.

It is a Garrett GT35R cartridge, with a Precision turbo T04S compressor housing, and a Precision turbo T4 flanged turbine housing, I think its a .58 or .68 tangential v-band. Precision calls them Precision turbos, but it is what it is, and thats what the turbo is made up from.


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

I think the real power to be had is indy throttle bodies with electric superchargers. 

I am going to pioneer this route









he he he

im drunk. <3 for turbo lovers.

all this turbo talk is arrousing I think I need to invest in a snail! 

CTS where are you located in canada?


----------



## NastyBrown (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_
It is a Garrett GT35R cartridge, with a Precision turbo T04S compressor housing, and a Precision turbo T4 flanged turbine housing, I think its a .58 or .68 tangential v-band. Precision calls them Precision turbos, but it is what it is, and thats what the turbo is made up from.









Yeah. Basically a modified GT35R. That was what I thought. I need to get me one of those. Prolly gonna wait till the Turbonetics turbo blows though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (c0ntract_thrilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c0ntract_thrilla* »_I think the real power to be had is indy throttle bodies with electric superchargers. 

I am going to pioneer this route









he he he

im drunk. <3 for turbo lovers.

all this turbo talk is arrousing I think I need to invest in a snail! 

CTS where are you located in canada?

Located in Vancouver, do you know Lee Purcel from Halifax NS?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (NastyBrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NastyBrown* »_
Yeah. Basically a modified GT35R. That was what I thought. I need to get me one of those. Prolly gonna wait till the Turbonetics turbo blows though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















Yeah, the GT35Rs are pretty sweet, great turbo.


----------



## NastyBrown (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_







Yeah, the GT35Rs are pretty sweet, great turbo.

So then we agree to....well....agree. Werd.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (NastyBrown)*

Not to swing nutz but the T61 w/ .68 T4 hotside flows 971 cfm or 68 lb/min, more than the GT3582R.


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_
Located in Vancouver, do you know Lee Purcel from Halifax NS?

yes i certainly do! great guy. I take it he ordered his replacement turbo from you guys? His last one bit the dust Buck nasty style.
His GLI put down 365 WHP last week. Not bad for a 1.8









hmmm... now I will really have to consider this kit, no duty







lol


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Not to swing nutz but the T61 w/ .68 T4 hotside flows 971 cfm or 68 lb/min, more than the GT3582R. 

the way you say that it sounds like, it flows 68lb/min more than the GT35...
I know that the T61 blows 68, from what I have found the Gt35 is around 60 ish? any word on that porkchop boy?
also what is the lag like for the guys here running big turbos?
how bad is the lag on


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Not to swing nutz but the T61 w/ .68 T4 hotside flows 971 cfm or 68 lb/min, 3-8 lb/min more than the GT35R, which can flow anywhere from 60-65 lb/min depending on which turbine housing you choose.

Fixed it for ya 
The 1.06 T3 hotside can flow more than 65 lb/min IIRC. 
SLEEPYDUB's turbo is equipped with with a precision .58 T4 hotside and according to Arnold at Pagparts, the distributor where he purchased his turbo from, can flow more than 65 lb/min
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Based on conversations with Medic83, the DBB T61 will spool @ 3800rpm


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

_Quote, originally posted by *c0ntract_thrilla* »_
yes i certainly do! great guy. I take it he ordered his replacement turbo from you guys? His last one bit the dust Buck nasty style.
His GLI put down 365 WHP last week. Not bad for a 1.8









hmmm... now I will really have to consider this kit, no duty







lol

Tell him to do the Newfy stomp for me, I know him very well.


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Not to swing nutz but the T61 w/ .68 T4 hotside flows 971 cfm or 68 lb/min, more than the GT3582R. 

The T61 refers to the compressor wheel inducer in mm. The GT3582R has a 61mm inducer, making them the same. Garrett T61s use the same compressor wheel as the GT35R. The CFM rating is the compressor wheel rating only, and if you're finding a 3lb/min difference thats negligable. These numbers were available in the Garrett Performance Distributors Catalogue, and are a pretty good reference. These numbers were published by Garrett, and that doesn't mean that they are not conservative, ie: a 61mm wheel can flow more than 65lbs/min, but this is directly from material Garrett printed some years ago.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Not to swing nutz but the T61 w/ .68 T4 hotside flows 971 cfm or 68 lb/min, more than the GT3582R. 

75lb/min ~ 960CFM, a T67 flows about that, a T61 won't flow as much as a T67.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_

75lb/min ~ 960CFM, a T67 flows about that, a T61 won't flow as much as a T67.

Yes, I am aware that 68lb/min < 75 lb/min, but 971 cfm / 14.27 = 68 lb/min
And yes a T67 > T61, no doubt about that
http://www.lovehorsepower.com/...s.htm


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 7:52 PM 10-17-2008_


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Yes, I am aware that 68lb/min < 75 lb/min, but 971 cfm / 14.27 = 68 lb/min
And yes a T67 > T61, no doubt about that
http://www.lovehorsepower.com/...s.htm


You're using a different factor for air density, I have seen anywhere from ~12 to ~14, which will result in different CFM ratings...
On a side note, compressor wheels are CNC machined to size, companies cast multiple compressor wheels with the varying blade profiles and then machine them to 61mm, so you can have a super aggressive 61mm or a super weak sauce 61mm inducer. Since 61mm is the 61 in T61, you can have a bunch of different 61mm wheels that people will call T61s. Hopefully that was clear, and different people have certainly measured flows and i'm sure there are variances, but all the T61s that I know Garrett performance distributors make use a 61mm wheel from the GT35R because its efficient and easy to get, no real machining required other than maybe the center bore.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_
You're using a different factor for air density, I have seen anywhere from ~12 to ~14, which will result in different CFM ratings...


Most conversion factors I've seen lean more towards the 14.2-14.4 range
1)At sea level and 112 degrees, conversion factor is (1/0.070318) = 14.22 which yields 68.3 lb/min
2)Garrett uses (1/0.069) = 14.49 which yields 67.0 lb/min
And according to you, any difference that is less than 3 lb/min is insignificant 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Most conversion factors I've seen lean more towards the 14.2-14.4 range
1)At sea level and 112 degrees, conversion factor is (1/0.070318) = 14.22 which yields 68.3 lb/min
2)Garrett uses (1/0.069) = 14.49 which yields 67.0 lb/min
And according to you, any difference that is less than 3 lb/min is insignificant 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




As far as I'm aware Garrett doesn't have any posted CFM ratings, they are all in Lbs/min. The CFM rating you posted is going to vary with the temp/density of the air, so if you want to nit pick you can call them whatever you want. Where did you find the 68lbs/min posted by Garrett for a T61?








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI 20th AE #1421 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

which will lag more?, and which will produce more power in the long run? the T61 OR the GT35R?


----------



## GTI 20th AE #1421 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (GTI 20th AE #1421)*

im looking to have a VR with over 500HP and yes i know i need supporting mods to achieve this.
my thing is that I am trying to find the right turbo.


_Modified by GTI 20th AE #1421 at 1:01 PM 10-18-2008_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_

As far as I'm aware Garrett doesn't have any posted CFM ratings, they are all in Lbs/min. The CFM rating you posted is going to vary with the temp/density of the air, so if you want to nit pick you can call them whatever you want. Where did you find the 68lbs/min posted by Garrett for a T61?








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The 971 cfm was quoted for a Precision PT6165, by a Precision rep over the phone after I read out the serial number on my turbo to them. This is the turbo I have on my car, which I would assume would be comparable to Garrett's version of a T61. 


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 1:10 PM 10-18-2008_


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_The 971 cfm was quoted for a Precision PT6165, by a Precision rep over the phone after I read out the serial number on my turbo to them. This is the turbo I have on my car, which I would assume would be comparable to Garrett's version of a T61. 

Good stuff, maybe its a special Precision turbo compressor wheel, either way 3lbs/min isn't very much in my books. But, you should be happy you have an extra 3lbs/min flow. I don't see a PT6165 listed on the PTE website here, but I do se a PT6152.








http://www.precisionturbo.net/...s.php

The listed dimensions of the compressor wheel for the PT6152 are slightly smaller than the GT3582R:

_Quote, originally posted by *Precision Turbo and Engine* »_
Inducer 2.416" (61mm) Exducer 3.227" (82mm)


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo By Garrett* »_61.4mm 82.0mm

http://www.turbobygarrett.com/...1.htm


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

Special Order Courtesy of C2 Motorsports


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Special Order Courtesy of C2 Motorsports









Awesome


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

LOL 

I just looked at your site, your now offering 4 different turbo options? 

OMG, i have to say this kit is quickly becomming a lot more appealing in my books.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to catering to a niche market and offering dynamic products


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (c0ntract_thrilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c0ntract_thrilla* »_LOL 

I just looked at your site, your now offering 4 different turbo options? 

OMG, i have to say this kit is quickly becomming a lot more appealing in my books.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to catering to a niche market and offering dynamic products



Thanks! We have receieved quite a bit of interest in the GT3582R and the GT3076R, so we updated the options.


----------



## NastyBrown (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

IYO, what is the advantage, other than less lag, of running a 3076r?


----------



## BranCKY3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Maybe the speed at which the boost comes on? I know that a t3/t4 turbo hits like a ton of bricks, which could cause excessive wheel spin or wear on the axles. A gt30 would come on much smoother with a wider powerband.


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (BranCKY3)*

Also think of Track vs. Drag

or Roll ons lol
turbos that spool higher usually put down big ##s but at the cost of lag. If you track your car, and it has lots of turns a big turbo will screw your Times, because you will never be able to maintain your powerband you will have to gear down so often and take breaks off the throttle. (this is a general statement for BIG turbos ... not any turbo before I get flammed)


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (BranCKY3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NastyBrown* »_IYO, what is the advantage, other than less lag, of running a 3076r? 

The GT3076R is a bit small in my mind, but some people like those, my friend is running one on his 12V VRT and is making over 400whp, but he has many mods. The GT3076R turbos are good for torque, and strong low and mid range, because they have such a small turbine wheel compared to the GT3582R and T67.


_Quote, originally posted by *BranCKY3* »_Maybe the speed at which the boost comes on? I know that a t3/t4 turbo hits like a ton of bricks, which could cause excessive wheel spin or wear on the axles. A gt30 would come on much smoother with a wider powerband.


A GT30R will make more power than most T3T4E 50trims, but a T67 will blow a 30R out of the water on the top end, and still spool nicely. I am a fan of the T67, but the GT3582R would be my next choice if I was going smaller.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

I see those ninja bumps, Clay.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*

GT3076 is too small for a VR IMO. A 35R would be fine for road racing, hell a 35R on a 1.8T is what I would use for road racing... so on a 2.8l it is even better.


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

Any way of getting some updated pics of the entire kit??


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_GT3076 is too small for a VR IMO. A 35R would be fine for road racing, hell a 35R on a 1.8T is what I would use for road racing... so on a 2.8l it is even better.

I agree 100%, but there are some others that are asking about them.


_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_I see those ninja bumps, Clay.









*chop* *chop* *bump* *ninja kick* *bump*


----------



## Zuber Speed (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

priced in USD?
At least Id save on brokerage even tho our dollar is crap right now
I hate how well priced this is


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Zuber Speed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zuber Speed* »_priced in USD?
At least Id save on brokerage even tho our dollar is crap right now
I hate how well priced this is










If you are interested feel free to drop me an IM canadian brother


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (c0ntract_thrilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c0ntract_thrilla* »_LOL 
OMG, i have to say this kit is quickly becomming a lot more appealing in my books.


DO IT!!!! We need a 24vT in Nova Scotia


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (munky18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *munky18t* »_
DO IT!!!! We need a 24vT in Nova Scotia









If you can get video of the newfie stomp I will give you guys the newfie discount


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*pokes Kinetic*








Where are da finished product pics Mr. Clay ?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Black Mamba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black Mamba* »_*pokes Kinetic*








Where are da finished product pics Mr. Clay ?










As soon as they get some nice pics


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_
If you can get video of the newfie stomp I will give you guys the newfie discount
















Does it have to be Lee doing the newfie stomp?
and if i do get said video... will you post it on CTSturbo's website?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (munky18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *munky18t* »_
Does it have to be Lee doing the newfie stomp?
and if i do get said video... will you post it on CTSturbo's website?










Yes, and Yes hahaha


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_
If you can get video of the newfie stomp I will give you guys the newfie discount
















that sounds promising







I may be able to accomplish this feat.

do you finance









_Quote, originally posted by *munky18t* »_
DO IT!!!! We need a 24vT in Nova Scotia 


It would be done, if my bloddy car would stop breaking ****







hopefully before MVOC...


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (c0ntract_thrilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c0ntract_thrilla* »_
that sounds promising







I may be able to accomplish this feat.

do you finance








It would be done, if my bloddy car would stop breaking ****







hopefully before MVOC...









Deal, can you get me vids of lee purcel stompin?







he's the original nova scotian newfy







he was eating a 4lb lobster yesterday, damn that guy


----------



## Binary_Finary (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

Great looking Kit! Figures it comes out after I sold My 24v. Want to make a GT kit for the b5 S4?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Binary_Finary)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Binary_Finary* »_Great looking Kit! Figures it comes out after I sold My 24v. Want to make a GT kit for the b5 S4?









Maybe after I put a set of GT28RS on my B5 S4, RS6 hybrids aren't cutting it anymore


----------



## Binary_Finary (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_
Maybe after I put a set of GT28RS on my B5 S4, RS6 hybrids aren't cutting it anymore










Do it


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Binary_Finary)*

Alright, so AFTER this depolyment, I think this is the better route than vf. Me thinks it's time to go f/i again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: (coatofarms)*

im liking this kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
im loving all the different options that are presented to us http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
saving cash


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Binary_Finary)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Binary_Finary* »_
Do it









Haha, maybe next year, I need R32 Turbo for a daily before I do that


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

You got PM


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Black Mamba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black Mamba* »_You got PM

Replied


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

free bump for pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Any feedback and/or dyno numbers from anyone that purchased the kit yet ? 
*pokes Kinetics for finish product pics.*


----------



## Jergy13 (Jun 21, 2008)

i am also very interested if anyone has got some numbers to post. prefferably with the stage three. and also bump for a rad kit


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

If you give me the kit, I will install it over the weekend, Dyno the living S**T out of it, make an install DIY, take massive amounts of pictures, make hours of videos and then I will post whore it out everywhere... even on non car forums. 
Here is the reason you should do it
You have all these people interested in your product, but who are afraid to commit to the purchase because no one else has stepped to the plate and installed one and posted the pics/dynos and etc.
By giving me a kit for your cost, you loose a mere $2,500... but once I post all that information that people have been craving. You will sell probably 20 or more kits















the revenue stream generated from this aggressive and unprecedented gorilla marketing will generate an amazing return!
so you have the initial loss of <2,500> 
but the revenue later of 21 (20 sales plus my free one







) stage 3 kits over the next fiscal year!
20X $4099 = $81,980.00 less your costs of $2,500 per kit for 21 kits = (52,5000)
your net profits BFIT = $29,480.00
It is almost economically unsound for you not to give me the turbo kit at this point!








*BTW this was a joke, before people start flamming

seriously though, a turbo is on my wish list for this year.I hope you guys do take pics of the finished hardware because I would like to see the quality of the kit. Even if you took one of the kits out of the box and just took pics of the parts that would be pretty cool. Also have you installed any yet and have you seen any of the dynos for this exact kit running that turbo?
thanks!*


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (c0ntract_thrilla)*

I shipped it out today


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_I shipped it out today









AWESOME!


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (c0ntract_thrilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c0ntract_thrilla* »_
AWESOME!










Let's just make it 2 for the province of NS.


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (c0ntract_thrilla)*

LOL!! for some reason when i started reading Contact Thrilla's sales pitch the first thing that came to mind was a certain episode of Southpark


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (munky18t)*

bump for clay


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (munky18t)*

ROFL

Thanks ... thats my turbo inspiration right there.
Phase 1 
Beg clay

Phase 2
???? (NWS)

Phase 3
Get turbo
Perhaps I will just steal your turbo Marcel, and power 3 of my cylinders


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (c0ntract_thrilla)*

Haha, Jeff might be getting one someday


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (c0ntract_thrilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c0ntract_thrilla* »_ROFL

Thanks ... thats my turbo inspiration right there.
Phase 1 
Beg clay

Phase 2
???? (NWS)

Phase 3
Get turbo 

Thats just disturbing










_Quote, originally posted by *c0ntract_thrilla* »_
Perhaps I will just steal your turbo Marcel, and power 3 of my cylinders









Hater


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (munky18t)*

bump for clay


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re:  (One Gray GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_bump for clay








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 32gtivr6 (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

So how do I get my 2.8l vr6 to pump out 500hp?What kind of engine mods are we talking here and how hard is it to get my car into canada so you guys can do it?


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (32gtivr6)*

The build threads around here will give you an idea.
but to get to 500 whp daily safely and maintain drive ability... well that will cost you a fortune. This kit is a step in the right direction but you will need a lot of supporting gear outside the kit.
(clutch, forged internals are a good idea the rods and pistons, SRI to handle all that new found boost, axels... there is a bit more too)
as for Texas to Canada,







thats one hell of a road trip! But it is not hard at all to get into Canada, we let anyone in.


----------



## 32gtivr6 (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (c0ntract_thrilla)*

Well my 1st plan was to just have a fwd r32 motor in my gti but if i can get the same kinda power outputs out of my 2.8 then thats about 5 grand I just saved. IDK I need help ive had my gti for 4 years now totally stock and im just 2200 dollars shy of it being completly mine. Now I want some real power any suggetions. Also I am confused about this thread are they getting 571 hp out of the 3.2 motor.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (32gtivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *32gtivr6* »_Well my 1st plan was to just have a fwd r32 motor in my gti but if i can get the same kinda power outputs out of my 2.8 then thats about 5 grand I just saved. IDK I need help ive had my gti for 4 years now totally stock and im just 2200 dollars shy of it being completly mine. Now I want some real power any suggetions. Also I am confused about this thread are they getting 571 hp out of the 3.2 motor.

That motor in the video is a R32. If you've got any questions feel free to drop me an IM


----------



## gotMEaCC (Feb 2, 2009)

You sell any of these kits yet ?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (gotMEaCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gotMEaCC* »_ You sell any of these kits yet ?

It seems the kits that have been sold went to guys that aren't avid vortexers


----------



## gotMEaCC (Feb 2, 2009)

So is that a yes, then ?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (gotMEaCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gotMEaCC* »_So is that a yes, then ?

Yes, that is a yes


----------



## BranCKY3 (Oct 8, 2004)

So will these be on sale at Waterfest?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (BranCKY3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BranCKY3* »_So will these be on sale at Waterfest?









Maybe


----------



## 24vMonster (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

its almost time for me to get a turbo kit for my 24v







only a few more cosmetic things need to be done than turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (24vMonster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24vMonster* »_its almost time for me to get a turbo kit for my 24v







only a few more cosmetic things need to be done than turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif We've been selling quite a few R32 kits lately too


----------



## vr6jettagli (Mar 30, 2008)

you guys have any videos of the kits on a 2.8l


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (vr6jettagli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6jettagli* »_you guys have any videos of the kits on a 2.8l 

No vids, just a few of the R32 kit videos


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

Clay I'll get you some sweet vids if we can work out a sweet deal on a turbo set-up.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (cpchillin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cpchillin* »_Clay I'll get you some sweet vids if we can work out a sweet deal on a turbo set-up.









Drop me an IM


----------



## vdub2k (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_Updated with product info and pricing









IM sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vdub2k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub2k* »_
IM sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


IM replied


----------



## eastsidelightning (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

Whatsup man, Ive been saving my money and i want a turbo my 2.8 24v vr6 gli. I have alot of questions and i know supercharging would b good, but i finally made my mind up and want a turbo. Can you reply and tell me what setup I should go with, because I have to get my money strait. Let me know. Thanks alot man


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (eastsidelightning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eastsidelightning* »_Whatsup man, Ive been saving my money and i want a turbo my 2.8 24v vr6 gli. I have alot of questions and i know supercharging would b good, but i finally made my mind up and want a turbo. Can you reply and tell me what setup I should go with, because I have to get my money strait. Let me know. Thanks alot man

Check your IM


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

I like the "give me a kit for cost" idea....
I have a nice camera so I too could whore out your kit !!!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (skydive_007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydive_007* »_I like the "give me a kit for cost" idea....
I have a nice camera so I too could whore out your kit !!!

















LOL


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (CTS Turbo)*

screw that! I have a 3CCD camera









Now whats the best you can do clay?


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (c0ntract_thrilla)*

i want this but im gonna have to wait till next summer. when the dough is there http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (reeze03gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reeze03gli* »_i want this but im gonna have to wait till next summer. when the dough is there http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## vert1 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (CTS Turbo)*

Clay, I wonder how this kit would go in our 4 Motion Jetta we built? (for me by the way







)
She's stage 2 VF supercharged now but also pretty heavy with the added AWD fat.
Whats needed to achieve 500 crank hp? Rods need doing?
Being RHD i'm sure will throw up some challenges that can be overcome, give me your thoughts man


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (vert1)*

I think that you'd want to do the rods, a GT3582R should get you there. I'm pretty sure you can handle anything that comes your way, i've seen your shop


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTS Turbo* »_I think that you'd want to do the rods, a GT3582R should get you there. I'm pretty sure you can handle anything that comes your way, i've seen your shop









Um i think i need internals hehehehheehe


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*

send me a msg sammy


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

hi guys ive turboed my 24v 2.8 4motion engine and unsure were to plum the turbo return feed as the transforbox is in the way and i dont wont to go too low into the oil leval, any ideas ,,,


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

anywhere on the oil pan that's above the oil level, may have to snake it to the side.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (CTS Turbo)*

many thanks cts , but the problem is , im runing a twin scroll manifold so the oil return has to run thow the manifold then down ,and the transfor box/driveshaft are in the way to try get the correct flow and bends to suilt ,


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (adaptorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adaptorman* »_many thanks cts , but the problem is , im runing a twin scroll manifold so the oil return has to run thow the manifold then down ,and the transfor box/driveshaft are in the way to try get the correct flow and bends to suilt ,









Nothing a hammer, drill and bloodied hands won't fix (joking). Maybe it's time to change kits


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (CTS Turbo)*

ive sorted it ,, re routed the oil return out of the way of the transforbox and driveshaft







and made it 19mm bore ,,


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

Any know where's there a build thread or more spec's about the DM R32 powered Mk2's?? i've seen several place they make 1000hp now but i'm interested in the details,ect...
KAOS


----------



## 3oh4! (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: *** Is it time for you to get a 24V Turbo Kit ? *** (CTS Turbo)*

Saving up


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Kaos26003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kaos26003* »_Any know where's there a build thread or more spec's about the DM R32 powered Mk2's?? i've seen several place they make 1000hp now but i'm interested in the details,ect...
KAOS

Give david or dan a call at DM, just be prepared to speak french


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

All PM's replied


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

PM's replied


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## JimmySVT (Jul 23, 2010)

Do you guys plan on doing a 12v kit? If so any projected release dae?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

JimmySVT said:


> Do you guys plan on doing a 12v kit? If so any projected release dae?


We have a 12V kit! Check it out here: http://www.ctsturbo.com/products/Kinetic_Motorsport_Stage_2_MKIV_12V_VR6_Turbo_Kit-95-1.html


----------



## Lonewolf1983 (Jun 6, 2010)

do you have a kit to suit a RHD bora v6 4motion? (similar to the grey one above)


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Lonewolf1983 said:


> do you have a kit to suit a RHD bora v6 4motion? (similar to the grey one above)


We've never fit one on the RHD models unfortunately


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

message me with some info, looking for a 350-400 whp daily. nothing wild but at least reliabe.


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

Pmed


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

24ValveGLI said:


> Pmed


Replied, I'll do some research and see if i can track some down for you :thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

PMs replied :thumbup:


----------



## eastsidelightning (Dec 5, 2007)

*yooo*

i am also looking for a reliable daily with 350 or so. pm me please


mike sarni


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

eastsidelightning said:


> i am also looking for a reliable daily with 350 or so. pm me please
> 
> 
> mike sarni


PM replied


----------



## 24V_Soldier02 (Oct 12, 2010)

looking forward to hooking up my 24v with a kit :thumbup: time cant pass fast enough for me to get out of iraq


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

Lol, every time I see this post come back up to the top, I think to myself, "Yes." Doooo iitttt


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

PhReE said:


> Lol, every time I see this post come back up to the top, I think to myself, "Yes." Doooo iitttt


 
Do it :thumbup:


----------



## btimbit (Jul 28, 2010)

After hearing about the amazing service you guys had with a friend of mine, I think I need to throw some business your way. Christmas bonus ftw


:beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

btimbit said:


> After hearing about the amazing service you guys had with a friend of mine, I think I need to throw some business your way. Christmas bonus ftw
> 
> 
> :beer:


Always great to hear feedback like this. Email us: sales @ ctsturbo.com and we'll be happy to make your car scary fast!
:biggrinsanta:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## focusfuri75 (Feb 20, 2010)

Every time I call I get the answering machine...

I'd rather talk to someone than try and type out a thesis.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

focusfuri75 said:


> Every time I call I get the answering machine...
> 
> I'd rather talk to someone than try and type out a thesis.



Email us with your phone #: [email protected] and we'll give you a call, unfortunately we're not always in front of a phone because we're building kits or shipping parts to customers.


----------



## btimbit (Jul 28, 2010)

No more C2 kit? Just noticed this on the site. Was planning on getting the Kinetic kit anyway, but this made my decision easier:laugh:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

btimbit said:


> No more C2 kit? Just noticed this on the site. Was planning on getting the Kinetic kit anyway, but this made my decision easier:laugh:


We can make a kit in 1 week, no reason to wait for 4 - 6 to receive one. Nothing wrong with that kit, we don't sell many and we're building our own brand. CTS does all the mfg for kinetic now adays.


----------



## btimbit (Jul 28, 2010)

CTS Turbo said:


> We can make a kit in 1 week, no reason to wait for 4 - 6 to receive one. Nothing wrong with that kit, we don't sell many and we're building our own brand. CTS does all the mfg for kinetic now adays.


Oooh. Would a CTS kit be hardware only? Just curiosity, I intend on going with unitronic for software


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

btimbit said:


> Oooh. Would a CTS kit be hardware only? Just curiosity, I intend on going with unitronic for software


Of course not, software is available in the drop-down menu beside the pictures of the kit.


----------



## JeepinGLI (Nov 10, 2005)

Wow. The prices on turbo kits has come WAY down since the last time I was looking at VW stuff (~'05 time frame).


----------



## Nurendra (Feb 6, 2001)

f'ing website has never worked for me. wtf?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Nurendra said:


> f'ing website has never worked for me. wtf?


That's odd, we get online orders daily, you could always use the old telephone technique


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

what is the difference between the seimens 630cc injectors for $50 a piece and the six seimens injectors as an upgrade to the kit that are $450?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

toplessvw said:


> what is the difference between the seimens 630cc injectors for $50 a piece and the six seimens injectors as an upgrade to the kit that are $450?


They're machined specifically to fit the 24V


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

intresting do you have a picture of the difference just for reference sake. I was going to buy some used injectors so I guess it is a good thin I did not as they probably would not have fit.
Thanks


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

toplessvw said:


> intresting do you have a picture of the difference just for reference sake. I was going to buy some used injectors so I guess it is a good thin I did not as they probably would not have fit.
> Thanks


Let us know what car they're going in and we'll make them work. Or give me a call at the shop.

Nik @ CTS


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

What would you recommend for a car that has almost 100K miles, head spacers or low comp. pistons with this kit? Also, what would be a better decision on a turbo? I would go with the GT35 but how does it compare with the others?
Also, anyway to get a SRI with this kit? can you run 18 PSI on a stock manifold safely?
And also, what tune would be best? Sorry about all the questions


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

I've seen a few 24v turbo cars running the stock manifold in the 15-20 psi range. RAI motorsport built a couple, and there are a bunch in Europe that can be seen in you tube videos. I feel like the popping stories were caused by something other than just boost pressure, because in the grand scheme of things 15-20psi is not alot of pressure. There's even a MK3 making 500whp with a 24v on the stock manifold on one of the other forums.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

drop an email to [email protected]. He can answer any lengthy questions you have and make sure you get the right stuff for your project. :beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Drop a line to [email protected] He can set you up.

Tried to go grocery shopping last night. 

Cops had other plans. 






www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com

Our FSI BT Kit in action.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## MachtSchnell (Oct 31, 2010)

CTS Turbo said:


> *Please note these kits are on sale for the time being, pricing is as follows:*
> *CTS MKIV 24V Stage 2 (intercooled) - $4,899.00 - 320whp @ 8psi*
> *CTS MKIV 24V Stage 3 (intercooled with head spacer and fuel pump) - $5,299.00 - 400whp @ 18psi
> *


I did some searching on your web site, but wheres the stage ONE kit?
Is there one?:sly:

Just trolling; but if the time ever came around, I would only want a modestly mild turbo application. Only saying this because I would only want to just barely breech into the 300hp mark, if not stay under that limit. I feel that anything over 300hp will suffer from excessive tire consumption.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

MachtSchnell said:


> I did some searching on your web site, but wheres the stage ONE kit?
> Is there one?:sly:
> 
> Just trolling; but if the time ever came around, I would only want a modestly mild turbo application. Only saying this because I would only want to just barely breech into the 300hp mark, if not stay under that limit. I feel that anything over 300hp will suffer from excessive tire consumption.


The only kits we make are stage 2 and 3, both are intercooled at this time. We'll be working on a stage 4 kit with a local customer in the coming months. Possibly a stage 1 kit too if we can get a few guys interested. 

If you're nervous to go past the 300whp mark, you can always just keep your boost low. You can easily put down 250-300.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Please check out our blog and facebook for the latest updates: www.ctsturbo.com & www.facebook.com/ctsturbosystems


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## lovinmyjetta (Sep 20, 2010)

i am also looking for a 350 or so on my daily driver 100k looking to have done by apr nxt month i need to find the best full kit pm me thanks
-J.T.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

lovinmyjetta said:


> i am also looking for a 350 or so on my daily driver 100k looking to have done by apr nxt month i need to find the best full kit pm me thanks
> -J.T.


Did you get a PM?


----------



## lovinmyjetta (Sep 20, 2010)

CTS Turbo said:


> Did you get a PM?


no pm me


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

lovinmyjetta said:


> no pm me


Ok :beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

> Dear Santa,
> this Christmas I would like the followings:
> Boost for the 24v
> ....


Ok here's a scoop guys, Rudolph developed a drinking habit (that red nose isn't magic...) so Santa had to switch to a Eurovan diesel for deliveries. Unfortunately it's pretty cold around the north pole and Santa has no electricity to plug his van in. Save your car the deception when she finds that out on the faithful morning and order from www.ctsturbo.com , we ship everyday, worldwide and no matter the weather!

:beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Building a 600HP hardware package for a MK5 R32.

Yup, we do that…


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Checkout our Blog and Facebook:

www.facebook.com/ctsturbosystems
www.ctsturbo.com

It may not look like much now, but we at CTS have recently acquired another 2800sq feet of workshop space. This new space will allow us to expand our current R&D department and house two additional lifts for high performance modifications and general maintenance on European cars. Locals keep posted for an open house in the coming months to our new digs, progress pictures will be posted on our Facebook and Blog as numerous renovations are made.


----------



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

Will a 6768HP T4 .81 fit on this manifold on a mk4 R32 or v6 4 Motion ? Will there be enough clearance space ?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

2DR16VT said:


> Will a 6768HP T4 .81 fit on this manifold on a mk4 R32 or v6 4 Motion ? Will there be enough clearance space ?


Keep your eyes on our blog: www.ctsturbo.com we have a T4 flanged manifold that will fit those in a MK4 R32, it is also designed to use a precision 46mm vband wastegate. If you have any questions into this particular setup please email [email protected]

We'll be building another MK4 R32 stage 4 kit using a Precision HP6262S-B 68ar in the next few weeks. A 67 should be available in the same housings, which would mean we have a hardware 'kit' for that.


----------



## zx10rider (Jan 5, 2012)

needing help.i have an mk4 24v gti vr6 6spd, 2792cc. im installing gt3076r garret ball bearing turbo, custom exhaust, down pipe and all other piping. what cc injectors would be right to use for being able to run 400hp wheel? im correct in thinking the stock injectors will not be able to handle it right? also... is there a piggy back that works best, or is it best to remap the ecu? 

thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## jonrandom (Jan 4, 2011)

Mitsubishi evo


----------



## jonrandom (Jan 4, 2011)

jonrandom said:


> Mitsubishi evo



Was I right?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

jonrandom said:


> Was I right?



R35 Skyline :beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats to Jeff Clark / [email protected] for running an 11.46 @ 123.61 this past weekend in his CTS Equipped MK5 R32 Stage 4 before getting booted from the track. JC’s MK5 R32 was running a mere 18psi on pump gas… Thanks go out to Jeff Atwood @ United Motorsport and Forcefed Engineering for the additional support and work that went into this buildup. Thanks to JC for working with us on developing the CTS MK5 R32 Stage 2, 3, and 4 kits!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Here are a few pictures submitted by Nico from NX Performance in Santiago, Chile. NX Performance and crew recently completed installation of one of our Stage 4 kits and are now investing in diapers due to excessive sh*tting their pants when driving this beast. Ignacios MK5 R32 may look like Jeff Clarks MK5 R32 Stage 4 that recently ran a low 11′s on moderate boost, but it doesn’t have quite that power yet… Keep your eyes peeled here for videos and more pictures as the proud owner Ignacio puts this beast through its paces. Thanks for the pics guys, we’re glad your expectations were exceeded with our kit!!!!!


----------

